

Flowdock releases mobile UX implemented with jQuery Mobile - livedo
http://blog.nodeta.com/2011/03/23/flowdock-mobile-beta-out-now/

======
bobz
Last I checked, jQuery mobile was in alpha and not really ready for prime
time.

I'd be very curious to hear anyone's stories or opinions as to how it was
maturing, how close we are to a beta / RC, etc.

~~~
pak
I want this to hit the main branch before it goes beta:

<http://jquerymobile.com/test/experiments/scrollview/>

Without it, you can't have static header and footer bars (the fading ones
currently implemented by the framework are crap compared to Sencha and GMail's
nice navbars).

I noticed that Khan Academy's mobile app (<http://khanapp.com>) uses the
exerimental ScrollView component with jQuery Mobile. I'm currently trying to
get it working myself, with somewhat mixed results (expect to do quite a bit
of hackery).

------
lolizbak
Nice tool, and nice exec on the mobile version. Although I would recommend a
super simple addon to improve the look and feel : <meta name="apple-mobile-
web-app-capable" content="yes" />

Try it, hit the "install on my home screen" button, and it simply removes the
address bar and the bottom safari actions (back, bookmark, # of tabs, ...).

You owe me 1 cent :)

